# My Halloween Creations



## Fright Fan (Jul 16, 2012)

Hello Fellow Halloween Enthusiasts!

As my first post since joining this site today, I am posting some of my creations from past Halloween parties.
Some inspired or found from other websites, and others original ideas, but all were created by me.
If there is a recipe or craft idea you'd like me to send you or post details on, let me know.

Thanks,

Fright Fan


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Everything looks great but Wow, your coffin buffet is awesome!!


----------



## Fright Fan (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you Tannasgach!
believe it or not, it was a cardboard coffin i got from Walmart for around $20.00 4 years ago, i took black table plastic from Party City, made ruffles by hand, and used balck electrical tape to secure it. It was an incredibly easy and inexpensive project, and lasted me 3 years! (This year I am taking the time and expense of building one out of plywood) but plan on adding shelves when Halloween is over, and using the coffin as a shelving unit to house my DVD horror movie collection lol.

Hope this info helps! thank you so much for the compliment!

Fright Fan


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice spread!! I'm thinking of doing a smaller scale version this year the Saturday night of our campout. Sort of a payback for the help friends give me throughout the day.


----------



## Fright Fan (Jul 16, 2012)

thank you Terri73!! I appreciate the compliment =0)


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

Love the coffin buffet as well and the fingers. Might have to thieve them lol. Thanks for sharing and welcome to the board.


----------



## Fright Fan (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks Candee! Let me know if you need the recipe for the fingers. I can get it for you


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Everything looks super! I absolutely love the coffin buffet too!


----------



## Fright Fan (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you THL!!! Having people enjoy these creations so much is what makes me strive to come up with new ideas each year! My favorite ones usually end up being the cheapest made! Black table plastic has become my favorite decorating staple!


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

I love thisl! Especially the fun ways of displaying food- the mummy sausage roll things are superb! The drinks display is brilliant aswell.
Also how did you get the glowing green liquid? Is it just a glow stick broken open?


----------



## MadDog (Oct 13, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, those pictures are amazing.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Very cool and makes me hungry!


----------



## Fright Fan (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks DanielJ275 :0) for the "face transplant" glow, I took a plaster cast of a friends face, covered it with tin foil, then covered the foil with hot glue, peeled off the tin foil from the hot glue. Filled a canister with water, dropped the inside if a highlighter into the water until it absorbed the color. I then put a LED push light from dollar tree under a glass bowl, and put the canister with the face on top therefore making it "glow."


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

oohhh (drroooolllss) wonderful ha i have the same coffin yes walmart 20 buck mine still somwhat holding lol rather have a firmer one but im happy love how u did everything i even do the skeleton with chips too lol cute! what did u used to light up the jars? i always wondered what is best when u got big n little creatures running amok and dont wanna chance anything getting broken..


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

I agree with the others.....LOVE the coffin buffet!!


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow! The way the food is displayed looks like it's right out of a magazine. Awesome


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

What is the head made out of?? everything looks yummy


----------



## Hillrat6 (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow, you did an outstanding job! Everything looks professionally done!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow WOW AND WOW love it all and that Coffin Buffet is great. Welcome to the forum too.


----------



## dian35077 (Aug 22, 2012)

Love the coffin, can't wait to try it this year...


----------



## k_swiss82 (Jul 25, 2012)

Great pictures!! Your party looked awesome


----------



## chupacabra (Aug 18, 2012)

how did u do the fingers? they look so real!!!!!
Congrats on your displays


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Wonderful spread you have there! The small coffin with the smelly in it for chips and salsa especially inspired me. Looks like I'll be digging out my living dead doll coffin boxes for serving snacks this year. Thank you for posting!


----------

